# acpi and cpufreq problems maybe? or not?

## SDark

Hi

I'm working on an Acer Aspire 1694 LMi which is similar to Acer Aspire 1694 WLMi. First of all I had to do the debug of the DSDT in order to get the battery info to work. That was easily solved with a good tutorial on the gentoo wiki.

So now I have the battery working and I started checking the acpi modules, and I noticed that the module "processor" makes the computer less responsive, like, in some applications, and a few on screen animations, it gets extremely slow. Plus the cpu load goes like 1% before modprobing the processor module to 60-70% after modprobing it.

I also noticed that with bigger requests to processor the lag tends to disappear, this seems the normal way of things, but I was just wondering if the cpu load is part of the normal status. Because it feels like the module extensively uses the cpu. With only conky running, sometimes I get 80% load by X when he is just standing there doing nothing.

PS: with konqueror, the animation he does when opening a folder takes like 2-3 seconds to end, when without the module it takes only a fraction of a second.

Any comments on this?

One other thing, I enabled CPUFREQ in kernel, but cpufreqd fails to start complaining that he needs CPUFREQ active in the kernel. The processor is Pentium M 2,00GHz

I will be posting my config later just to check if someone finds something missing.

Thanks.

Edit: PS2: The DSDT stuff was built in the kernel as I couldn't get it to work in initrd. I kept getting kernel panic at boot.

----------

## at240

 *SDark wrote:*   

> One other thing, I enabled CPUFREQ in kernel, but cpufreqd fails to start complaining that he needs CPUFREQ active in the kernel. The processor is Pentium M 2,00GHz
> 
> I will be posting my config later just to check if someone finds something missing. 

 

Have a look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml which gives instructions on what to compile for CPUFREQ support---it works on my Pentium M.

----------

